
Labor 2030: The Collision of Demographics, Automation and Inequality - lazerpants
http://www.bain.com/publications/articles/labor-2030-the-collision-of-demographics-automation-and-inequality.aspx?
======
atlasunshrugged
It mentions demographics as one of the key points, specifically aging
workforces in many markets. I wonder if this will eventually lead to an
overhaul of immigration rules in developed nations or whether the political
climates in places like the U.S., Germany, etc. will make this impossible even
in the face of a labor shortage.

